# MYD - MyDeal.com.au Limited



## System (28 September 2020)

Founded in 2011, MyDeal is an Australian e-commerce group that has successfully established an Australian online retail marketplace specialising in household goods such as furniture and homewares. 

MyDeal operates a marketplace model that acts as an intermediary, facilitating transactions between consumers and sellers. MyDeal has developed proprietary technology which allows the marketplace to scale quickly whilst still retaining a low-cost operating model. 

MyDeal has over 800 Active Sellers and over 5 million product SKUs across 2,000 categories. Over 1 million products were sold in FY20 on the platform. 

MyDeal has established a private label offering and intends to utilise its proprietary marketplace data to help grow this offering efficiently, whilst also driving gross margin for the MyDeal business. 

It is anticipated that MYD will list on the ASX during October 2020.






						Shop the Best Deals Online - Need It, Want It, MyDeal It
					

Australia's Largest Selection for the Home. Free Delivery on Eligible Orders. Furniture, Homewares, Appliances, Technology, Baby & Kids, Hardware. Shop & Earn. Shop For The Home. Over 1 Million Products. Shop With Peace of Mind.




					www.mydeal.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 October 2020)

_*Day one*_.

Home and garden e-commerce marketplace specialising in household goods such as furniture and homewares MyDeal has surged more than 100 per cent on its debut on the stock exchange after it initial public offering was many times oversubscribed and no investors received their full allocation.

MyDeal raised $40 million in the IPO at an issue price of $1.00 a share, valuing the business at $258.8 million.


----------



## bk1 (22 October 2020)

It's an an article of faith that i do not take part in IPOs, but hopefully this one relents enough so as to give a buying opportunity. Been waiting for this one to come to market as a leitmotiv for the eCommerce sector.


----------



## sptrawler (22 October 2020)

Yes it certainly is the way forward in the immediate future, whether it stands the test of time who knows, but the business model makes sense on a lot of levels. Not only is discretionary spending becoming more cutthroat, buyers are becoming less discerning therefore the need to actually see the product in the flesh isn't as important as it was.
As was shown with catch.com, if an online trader has a good platform, there are plenty of bricks and mortar conglomerates that need to change their method of doing business and it is much easier to buy established than start from scratch.
The only downside to this business model is going to be saturation, once there is too many, it all becomes information overload. Then the ones with the marketing budget will get the front page and the others will slowly slip down the pages then their development dollars dry up. 

I don't hold, but will watch.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 April 2021)

but here is a reality, for online / ecommerce


sptrawler said:


> As was shown with catch.com, if an online trader has a good platform, there are plenty of bricks and mortar conglomerates that need to change their method of doing business and it is much easier to buy established than start from scratch.
> The only downside to this business model is going to be saturation, once there is too many, it all becomes information overload. Then the ones with the marketing budget will get the front page and the others will slowly slip down the pages then their development dollars dry up.



Another e-commerce IPO last October was furniture and garden marketplace MyDeal. The insatiable demand for anything e-commerce pre-vaccine lifted MyDeal as much as 120 per cent on its first day’s trade before settling to close 75 per cent above its $1 IPO price.



> _On Thursday it changed hands for just 86¢. This won’t surprise seasoned e-commerce watchers given MyDeal’s *marketing costs *of $13.9 million chewed up a *whopping 73.5 per cent* of its gross profit of $18.9 million for the half-year to December 31. This level of cash burn to fund growth is exceptionally high and compares poorly to Redbubble, Adore, and Temple & Webster at between 35 to 39 per cent._


----------



## System (27 September 2022)

On September 26th, 2022, MyDeal.com.au Limited (MYD) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between MYD and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of 80.2% of the issued capital in MYD by Woolworths Group Limited (WOW).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 October 2022)

just been hacked

*What we know*
_Over the last 24 hours, we discovered unauthorised access to one of our systems that holds your email address. Except for your email address, MyDeal held no other personal information about you._

*What are we doing*
_Since becoming aware of this unauthorised access, the MyDeal team has acted quickly to identify and mitigate unauthorised access and have increased the monitoring of networks.

We are working with key cyber security experts within our Group and have also begun engaging with relevant authorities and government departments about the breach and will keep them all informed of any further updates._

Website says it is still ASX listed, but of course WOW took it over recently. 





						MyDeal Review and Story - Everything You Need to Know
					

MyDeal Review and Story - Everything You Need to Know




					www.mydeal.com.au


----------

